# For those in KY and neighboring states



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

I just wanted to let you know that Rodere Rattery, located in KY, is now under way. We had our first litter on March 25th and our second was born just yesterday, on the 21st!

We will be breeding mostly dumbo earred rats in Russian Blue, black, and eventually Mink and Pearl. Our foremost thought is temperment and health and every potential breeder must equal up to high expectations.

Under the guidance of our mentor, Tony at RaffinHouse Rattery, we hope to breed wonderful, long-lived companion rats for both their owners and their cagemates.

http://rodererattery.150m.com


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

you'll most likely be hearing from me in the near future


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Where are you located in KY?


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

I am located about 15 minutes outside of Ashland KY.


----------



## ratlovingkippy211 (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you have any Blue dumbos? I have been waiting to find a dumbo blue for a long time, i live in IL but i could be able to make a drive


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

My 2nd rattie is a blue dumbo. Not sure if you want to come all the way to OH for them but there is a store called A Happy Tail and the owner is Michelle. She has great breeding stock and knows what she's doing and I hven't had a problem with any rats she's sold me and neither has my neighbor Becky who now has 8 of her rats. She just had a litter of dumbos...there are blues like Stuart and there are ones that have blue hoods and other white and blue mixes. I just bought a siamese with regular ears from her too. I got it at 4 weeks because she knew I'd take great care of it so I'm waiting for the 7-8 week molt so I can see the colors better on my babe.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh! Stuart is the blue dumbo in my avatar pic. Cute little girl eh? Name came by mistake...We thought she was a boy for some reason then I really looked a few days later and there was a rattie VaJayJay...sigh. I got my boy to my neighbor mentioned above and bought the female siamese for her to buddy with.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

We have one female left that is a blue dumbo. She is a Russian Blue Variberk.


----------



## ratlovingkippy211 (Apr 29, 2008)

do you have any pictures?


----------

